# Hymer dashboard carpet FREE! (ish!) :-)



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Firstly, I recently changed my username from hektor03 to BespokeRugs, to mark the start of our new venture in Lincolnshire.

We are offering a free made to measure HYMER dashboard carpet to anyone who needs a replacement in return for us being able to template your existing one. We will beautifully edge it in any colour you like, with any of our stock carpets, your choice - That's it, no catch, just come along to our workshop and we'll organise it for you, completely FREE OF CHARGE. We'll offer one for a FIAT base HYMER and one for a MERCEDES based HYMER. PM us or email to [email protected]

Please see our ad on this site for details of our motorhome friendly Carpet Edging Service and custom motorhome runners and rugs.

Thanks.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

You've got a taker here but, because we're in Cornwall, I imagine you're going to say we're too far away.

Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Aaaaagh! Lincolnshire.


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Ian,

PM me your tel. no. we can sort it, don't worry.

Regards, Darren


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Please excuse my ignorance.

What is a dashboard carpet ? Is it an A-Class thing?

Paul


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Darren,

Following your visit a couple of months ago to our place, we haven't heard from you regarding our planned re-carpeting of the RV. Are you still interested in doing this?

Dougie.


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Dougie,

We are very sorry that you have been waiting for us, but we emailed you as promised with all the details and cost etc. I will telephone you tomorrow to discuss. Ironically, our fitter just asked about it the other day! Did you find some carpet by the way?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

BespokeRugs said:


> we emailed you as promised with all the details and cost etc.


Checked my Inbox - can't find anything, so hope it wasn't Junked. 



BespokeRugs said:


> I will telephone you tomorrow to discuss.... Did you find some carpet by the way?


If no reply, please leave a voicemail, as tomorrow is horrendously busy. :roll: Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Paul,

The Hymer A Class has a carpet covering behind the steering wheel in front of the windscreen. Historically they are a light colour and reflect on the windscreen in sunshine and we are starting to offer 'off the shelf' replacements as well as made to measure carpets, hence the offer of a freebie in return for a template and perhaps a write-up of our service.

Hope that answers your question?

Regards, Darren


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Now then Darren, I think I said this at the time, you should have measured our dash while you were doing my carpets :roll:  

BTW, they are still looking good.  

Hope everthing is going well.

Pete


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Pete & Judy,

Nice to hear from you and glad the carpet runners we made for you are good. You are right, I should have and I should have templated mine before I sold it, but you know how it is sometimes.

Hope you are both keeping well and we look forward to seeing you again soon.

Best wishes to our first customers  


Darren
Bespoke Rugs


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

*E-mail sent*

Hi Darren
We have sent you an e-mail to discuss


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi,

I have just emailed you funnily enough! I have a Fiat Hymer 564L and am based in Luton if its of any use to you?

All the best with your venture (your websites not working BTW and the banner advert just tries to send an email??)

Lee


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

*Fabulous Job*

Just wanted to say that our free dashboard carpet is fantastic. We were so impressed we had the rest of the van done as well.

Darren is very meticulous, very skilled and a great guy. who understands motorhomes Would thoroughly recommend. The workshop is in a lovely setting, really quiet if you need to stay over.

Will post pictures, but first lot I took were too dark you couldn't see the carpet.


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Lee,

Thanks for your post. Banner ad links to email as we are in the process of putting our website together right now. Thanks for mentioning it though.

Regards, Darren


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is there a place to stay over. . ?


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes, we have a quiet forecourt situated on a lovely country lane in The Wolds. Great real ale pub and walks nearby.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our Hymer b544 on a Fiat/peugeout does not have carpet, on the dash, just vinyl. Does that matter?

Would you like a template of a B544 (1991)?

Pat


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello Pat,

We have a template now thank you and no, I don't think it matters if you have vinyl in place of carpet. I think the carpet will help with noise insulation and otherwise just aesthetics maybe. If you decide on a carpet, let me knw and I'll do my best to help.

Thanks for your post, Darren


----------

